# My Weight Loss and Fitness Thread!



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok guys, I have finally bit the bullet! 

Currently I am nudging 20 stone on the nose (I have been heavier a few years ago, I was past 22 stone) I am 6ft 2 and I am very broad shouldered so I hide my weight relatively well, I have always been a 'big guy' and lived up the the happy fat guy image, although the snide comments from folks and people making jokes at my expense, although few and far between really cut me to the quick at times but I laughed them off...

Since starting my own business and things not going quite as planned I have taken a bit of break from things and I have seized this opportunity to get my life back on track and sort a few things out! First off I am looking to get my weight and general fitness under control and take up a couple of outside interests ( Golf and Mountain Biking).. 

I have done the weight loss thing before.. Before I met my wife 1999/2000, I was hitting the gym 5 days a week (mon to fri) and watching what I ate very very seriously! I also quit any alcohol for over 14 months and cut any saturated fat down to a bare minimum.. We got together and got comfortable with each other. We also moved in together but I kept the gym up untill we got married in Aug 2002 where my weight was down around the 15.5st mark. For my build and height I was looking and feeling great, not skinny (I would look ridiculous really thin) but it was around my fighting weight and where I am aiming to get back to again. 

So where am I starting from? 

Currently I am just on the nose of 20st in weight. All of the weight seems to be around my torso resulting in a 48 inch waist.. You should have seen my face when the chick in the kilt hire place told me that!!!!  My general fitness is poor, I am out of breath running up stairs etc...

As of over 2 months ago I have cut all the alcohol out of my diet 100%. 

I have cut saturated fat out my diet as much as possible. I am back to reading food labels whenever I am buying anything and I have recently became a bit of a convert to Kinesiology (more on that later)....

I have also cut out all the fizzy drinks. I was consuming 5 or 6 cans of pepsi max a day as well as 3 or 4 glasses in the evening! I have substituted this with water and diluting juice in the evenings and I am anywhere from 3 to 5 litres of water a day.

I have also started hitting the gym with gusto almost 4 weeks ago! I am currently on 5 days a week as this is what has been recommended and I have done my own program of exercises that interest me and I can prolong for long and intense levels. So I a mainly hitting the treadmill, Xtrainer and upright cycle. I am augmenting this with weight training on a Monday, Wednesday and Friday!

Already I am feeling a HUGE difference and I am getting comments from folks that I look as if I have lost weight! I am already feeling a difference in myself as well, my fitness levels have improved ( I am already doing 65 mins on the treadmill and 40mins + on the x trainer ) massively and my clothes are starting to fit all the better as well and that's only after 4 weeks. 

The main thing about my gym time at the moment is that I am really enjoying it and getting a real buzz from the feeling that I get after a session!

I have also been in the fortunate position that over the past 3 years I have had a life coach. I originally went to see him to work on improving my performance in my sales career and what a difference that he made to that he has turned my onto some of the best teachings and thoughts that all have enhanced my performance in my career and have made me into the individual that I am today. I have also asked him to help with my weight loss. He studies Kinesiology and we done some Muscle test's last week on some of the foods that used to take up my stable diet and the results were amazing! 

I intend to update this thread regularly detailing what I have been doing for training / diet as well as some of the 'alternative' things that I am going to throw in there as well!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Best of luck mate, I have no doubt you will make it to your goal weight.......

Keep us all up to date...and if you ever need any motivation, give me a shout!

:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Best of luck mate, I have no doubt you will make it to your goal weight.......
> 
> Keep us all up to date...and if you ever need any motivation, give me a shout!
> 
> :thumb:


Appreciate it mate.

I am almost 5 weeks into it now and I am already getting really positive comments and I am feeling amazing in myself.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Go for it buddy.

Sounds like you want it so you'll be there in no time.

We are both trying to lose weight for our wedding so I feel your pain.

Like you, mine is all around my torso. I have a 42 inch chest. Though at 5'7", i'm trying to get down to 13st. Only 1.5st to go. I'm finding it tough with my commute. Those 2 hours out of my day are 2 hours i could spend exercising.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

keep fighting guys... both of you....

:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations on making the first steps.

Hope to read your many targets that you hit along the way.

Good luck.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Congratulations on making the first steps.
> 
> Hope to read your many targets that you hit along the way.
> 
> Good luck.


Mate, your thread is a total inspiration.

I read with interest about you feeling embarrassed about allowing your weight to creep up? I feel exactly the same.

You must have people walking past you in the street?


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep it up Mate and keep us informed, Healthy eating


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

good for you mate good luck ! I tried to get into the gym but just got so bored so instead i just take my dogs out we either go running or speed walking, my girl friends all come along to ! I am also down to eating less than 1200 calories a day which actually sounds like nothing but Im not ever hungry i live on water and have the odd cuppa as you do! lol I have lost just over a stone so far and can really feel it! 

does make you feel so much better when you work hard at it. Mind you I stil havent got my beach body I was hoping for :thumb: haha


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

DubbedUP said:


> Mate, your thread is a total inspiration.
> 
> I read with interest about you feeling embarrassed about allowing your weight to creep up? I feel exactly the same.
> 
> You must have people walking past you in the street?


Yes mate. People I've known for years walk past me. I often go for a walk and play a game and count how many people I know and how many don't know me.

I went to the doctors last week for my quarterly B12 injection (A result of malabsorbtion from my stomach) and the receptionist, who I've know for 20 years, asked my name. When I told her there was an emotional outburts of words like 'Oh my God, I thought it was you' etc etc and hugs and shouts.

What I have to keep reminding myself is that it has to be over 20 years ago I was this 'light'. I say light as I am still classed as obese.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good for you Mate, and any one else who takes the steps to do something about their health.

you seem to have everything under control so keep it up, the hardest part is to keep your self motivated for long enough, but as long as your seeing results thats all that matters.

if you need any motivation or suggestions along the way just let us know!


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Just read the thread mate. Fantastic effort you are putting in.
Although completely different in terms of goals etc. I went on a really strict training/diet regime last summer to get rid of the 'student weight' I had put on. Was tough but seeing the results made it all worth it.

Best of luck mate, will keep check of your progress


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Still hitting the gym with gusto and I am noticing changes going on with my body. My jeans are starting to get loose and the t-shirts that used to be tight on me are actually baggy now. I have lost a huge amount of flab from my face of all places, I am actually starting to look more defined. My legs are getting really toned and my thighs are also loosing their flabbyness (not even a word but you know what I mean)

The down side of the diet change and the amount of fruit, veg and water I am taking on board was that I got the runs pretty bad for a while but that is subsiding now. Also I am sore all over if I have had a particularly tough session at the gym. Especially my legs, they can go stiff really easy and I need to be up and walking about a lot. I suppose it's the evidence that my body i going through changes..

I hope to get out tomorrow and have a look at some mountain bikes and I can start adding that to my regime!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just saw your thread - well done indeed... im in the same boat looking at slimming down but i have the safe guard of Curves which is excellent, went the first time in Jan this year for 8 weeks and dropped 3 dress sizes (that is alot in a short space of time) but then i stopped but im back into it now so fingers crossed!! 

if you ever wanna meet up and chat about cars or crappy diets drop me a pm  ill bring robert along for the male car chat


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

No alcohol, diet low in saturated fats and cardio teamed with weight training? Your on the right track as you alreay know  and this along with your muscle memory should yield great results in the future. 

So envious reading your OP as I want to start gym again once Im fully recovered but good luck and put some pics up  :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

abz001 said:


> Just saw your thread - well done indeed... im in the same boat looking at slimming down but i have the safe guard of Curves which is excellent, went the first time in Jan this year for 8 weeks and dropped 3 dress sizes (that is alot in a short space of time) but then i stopped but im back into it now so fingers crossed!!
> 
> if you ever wanna meet up and chat about cars or crappy diets drop me a pm  ill bring robert along for the male car chat


Good on you! Keep it up tho! Yeah might take you up on that meet..



SubtleAggressiv said:


> No alcohol, diet low in saturated fats and cardio teamed with weight training? Your on the right track as you alreay know  and this along with your muscle memory should yield great results in the future.
> 
> So envious reading your OP as I want to start gym again once Im fully recovered but good luck and put some pics up  :thumb:


Yeah mate. I still have the odd treat now and then but I am in control of it. The one thing that I have dropped 100% is the alcohol. I went to a party at the weekend and too along three bottles of San Pellegrino! Or fizzy water to the lay man..LOL..

I have some pics that I am going to post up once I have hit my first mile stone.. Watch this space..


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough one this morning.

Gym was actually quite busy, so had to wait for a few machines... 

My bloody iPhone was playing up and I need my music to keep me going, I ended up only doing 50 mins on the treadmill (usually do over the hour) and skipped a couple of the weights due to the machines being hogged..

Started taking fat metabolisers as well and looking towards other suppliments to help me go that little bit longer. I used to take creatine and found a massive difference in my training that allowed me to break through this mental / physical barrier that I had.

Diet is still going well and I am using smaller plates as well as putting a lot of salad on the plate so that I have less room for other things. I am also finding some fantastic recipes online (the epicurios app for the iPad is outstanding for low fat meals) as well as some of the low fat options off the shelf. Finally I am upping my fibre and fruit intake as well, making fruit smoothies in the morning with some muesli or oats to help bulk it up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good luck with the plan look forward to seeing how you are doing


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Minor update...

Missed the gym today, had a really rough night with our youngest (he is teething just now) and it took all my effort to get up in the morning..LOL

So took the time to go and get some new clothes, a few pairs of jeans, new suit and a few shirts etc..

Went to a place called Slaters in Glasgow, three floors of clothes and some of the best customer service I have ever experienced! 

Got measured up and I am now down to a 42" waist (was a tight 48") and even at that the suit trousers and the jeans were a little loose! I am absolutely amazed! That's only after under 7 weeks of going to the gym and watching what I am eating...


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Were you in Clydebank today as I passed a lovely split screen on Kilbowie Road earlier today ?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

DubbedUP said:


> Went to a place called Slaters in Glasgow, three floors of clothes and some of the best customer service I have ever experienced!


Theres one in Birmingham too. Good labels at decent prices. I think its in canon street.

The girls in there are adorable too!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

malky christie said:


> Were you in Clydebank today as I passed a lovely split screen on Kilbowie Road earlier today ?


Not me mate, my bus is in a million pieces just now.


----------

